# DFI LanParty NF4 SLI-DR Expert



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2005)

When I first heard that DFI is coming up with a new "Expert" version of this board, I was wondering if they could really improve things so much that it warrants a new product. Yes they did! There are a lot of improvements compared to the older LanParty NF4 series. For example you can finally run four 512 MB memory modules at 1T timing.

*Show full review*


----------



## Tijgert (Dec 6, 2005)

Good review!

I decided to buy this board after it became clear that the A8N32 would take too long to wait for.

What I am wondering about this board, still, is if DFI could in some way upgrade that audio riser card to something better. I mean, it's all on this card right? Chip, connectors, the works. Why not make a new card with f.i. a Live! on it?

Also reading the special DFI forums I see a LOT of people with problems... but that could be due to the popularity of the board. Many complain about certain memory types not working or not working in either color slot or only a strip at a time. This worries me.

I'm sure that all will be fine...


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2005)

the problem with the audio quality lies in the nforce4 afaik. the only way to improve sound would be to build a "sound card" onboard, without using nf4 .. you dont want to pay $230 for that board, do you? 

you always have to realize that people who buy this board are "experts", not the general average user, so they expect a lot from the boards. 

I can confirm an issue with yellow vs. orange on my ocz gold gx, but hey, how hard is it to try both?


----------



## Tijgert (Dec 6, 2005)

Well.. actually, this board is costing me right now here in Holland a little under 209 euro's.
Given the exchange rate that'd make around... hehe, 230 buckaroos!! So yes, I'd pay that if needed and it's needed (since my MSI 7125 fried and I need to get something better at least).

Experts would most likely also appreciate some decent sound, I would, so I'll have to figure out something else I guess (even though AC97 doesn't seem all that bad sometimes).

As far as the Yellow V. Orange... great, just what I wanted to hear  
Once I get it I'll run it with 2x1GB OCZ Platinum PC4000 DC... if I get a proper chance... sounds like it might go flying out the window instead.
All these bioses with specific memory chip versions don't make it any easier either (especially since my mem sticks aren't mentioned anywhere so I have no clue what chips are on there).

b.t.w. This 704-2BTA bios, is that really for Expert boards as well? On DFI-streets there is a big topic, but no info whatsoever on what board it is for.

Edit: I found a way the board could be improved... a little push switch (just like the other two) for clearing the Cmos instead of a jumper. I must've reset my MSI's bios a hundred times this way... very convenient when experimenting...


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 13, 2005)

i never needed cmos reset on the dfi .. if you have fubared settings just hold the insert key and it boots without overclock settings .. there is also the "disable oc" jumper


----------



## Tijgert (Dec 13, 2005)

Ah... that insert key will come in handy since I plan to OC the hell out of my 2GB OCZ PC4000.

Just hope it works with that mem, I heaf DFI isn't that tolerant.

(also keeping an eye on AtiTool... my new X1800XT will need a master to command it  )


----------



## SPHERE (Jan 1, 2006)

where is the clock gen on this thing lol i can't seem to locate it.. my guess is that it's inside the nforce chipset cause it has a quartz right next to it is this correct?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 1, 2006)

SPHERE said:
			
		

> where is the clock gen on this thing lol i can't seem to locate it.. my guess is that it's inside the nforce chipset cause it has a quartz right next to it is this correct?



yup .. nforce4 has the clockgen integrated in the chipset


----------



## SPHERE (Jan 1, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> yup .. nforce4 has the clockgen integrated in the chipset


 oh cool thanks w1zz


----------



## Apea (Feb 21, 2006)

Did you have any problems running Sandra Burn-In Wizard on the DFI Expert?  I can't run the Burn-In Wizard, within about 15 seconds of it starting the machine totally shuts off.  Tech support over at Sisoftware is trying to help, but this has been going on for about 3 weeks now...

All other benchmarks run flawlessly, just not the Burn-In Wizard (or the Motherboard Info tool).


----------

